# Can I take my 3 week old into the shower with me?



## mizzywizzy

So I don't feel confident and comfortable bathing baby in the bath, she constantly wriggles and squirms and I'm afraid I will drop her. So I thought it would be easier to just shower her. Do you think this would be ok given bubs is only 3 weeks old? I think it would cut bathing time in half and would be a lot safer since ill be carrying her in my arms.


----------



## lozzy21

You can do it but its much harder to shower with a baby than it is to bathe with one. I would only do it with OH there to help.


----------



## MiniKiwi

Have you got an adult sized bath? I'd get in there with her, it's so nice to have a bath with LO. Unfortunately we only have a shower so LO goes in there every night. You might find you don't feel that confident showering with her either, do you have someone to come and get her when she's finished? It's hard getting her wrapped in a towel and then yourself as well! If you do have someone, I'd give it a go and see how she likes it. Make sure the water pressure isn't too hard and the temperature is a little cooler than you'd like. I think we started showering with LO when she was about 4 months and she loved it from the get go. Before that, the baby bath was great :)


----------



## tina3747

They're slippy little things when wet, I wouldn't risk the shower just yet, just get in the bath with them it's lovely!


----------



## admiral765

I thought it would be easier too but they were so slippery, scared the life out of me! I just couldn't get a good grip and ended up putting lo on the floor of the shower and calling my husband to come and get her! Xx


----------



## CMarie

I did this until around 4 months with my LO and we used a water-proof sling in the shower as well :) We would spend quite a bit of time in there and he would even fall asleep :haha:


----------



## Sproglet

OH used to take Robyn in the shower as she hated baths at that age. But he would get in, then I'd pass her to him. And forget actually washing them as they're far too slippery, just hold them in your arms and let the water run over them.


----------



## FlowerTots13

I've started doing this with my LO, I felt a lot more confident giving her a shower with me, then I did giving her a bath on my own(we only have a shower). The first one was a water one, with no washing of either of us. The second one, I got everything ready, baby wash on flannel ready and shampoo to hand, for when I got in. I don't wash myself though, I just hold onto LO and find it so much easier having everything prepared before I get in. She absolutely loves it and nearly falls asleep everytime, she definitely doesn't get stressed like she does with a bath.


----------



## kerrie24

Yeah you can as long as you have a tight hold on her and the water isnt too hot/too powerfull spray.


----------



## vintagecat

A bath might seem scary at first, but it just takes a bit of a learning curve. I prepare everything before we hop into the bath together. Towels on the floor of the bathroom, shampoo, soap, etc. She loves to stretch in my arms and play with her feet. At first, you might want someone to be nearby to help just in case. :)


----------



## Clucky as

I second the towels on the floor. I do that with every bath for him. having everything ready plus an extra towel. Coz u always need another one. Hve u got a bath seat? Or are u using a baby bath? if u are using a baby bath what about placing it on the floor so u have better access. u can get these little newborn bath seat thingys. The one I have has him in the perfect slightly raised reclined position. Plus try to have some confidence. He won't escape u just take your time and have fun. I like to sing to my baby and play games with his toys. He loves it. As I'm sure ur baby and u will once u get used to it. :)


----------



## Sparrow85

What about taking baby for a bath with you? I do that and it's lovely. We go in together and OH comes and gets him when he's washed and then I relax for 10-15 minutes whilst OH dresses him.

I'm also still bathing him in a basin, as I find this a lot less scary. We have a baby bath, but like yours, he is so wriggly and I do worry I'm going to let him slip. When bathing him in the basin, I just hold his head and he's a lot more secure. I think he prefers the smaller space as well.


----------



## Indigo77

I just gave mine sponge baths at this age...

I wouldn't shower w my LO...they're slippery when wet...


----------



## bumpbear

Why dont you get an infant bath seat - made bathing her on my own a doddle!

https://www.diapers.com/p/primo-inf...=pla&ca_sku=RP-007&ca_gpa=pla&ca_kw={keyword}

they are as cheap as chips too!


----------



## amotherslove

i wouldnt be able to wash my hair in the shower if i had a baby in my arms.  but i did cobathe with her tohe other day, then got my mum to dry and clothe her while i caught a shower


----------



## pinklightbulb

I'd make sure I had someone else on standby next to the shower if I did this :flower:


----------

